# In your opinion, which CD-R/RW brand is best?



## The VCR King

Simple question. Which brand of blank CD or CD-RW do you think is the best? I like Memorex or Imation. Doesn't Imation manufacture/own Memorex...?

Awhile ago at a Thrift store I scored an *OLD* 50-pack spindle of Imation 650MB CD-R discs. These are older ones with the blue coating on the bottom. Only paid $1.91 for these things!


----------



## johnb35

I used to Imation when I first started burning years ago.  Now I just use whatever is cheapest usually memorex.  I do have a spindle of TDK's though.


----------



## beers




----------



## voyagerfan99

Holy freaking resolution Batman.

Memorex.

Also, why take pictures at all? It's only a CD.


----------



## StrangleHold

Usually buy Maxell/Philips/TDK/JVC or even Sony. Yeah really, what's the photos for? We know what CD/DVDs looks like.


----------



## Geoff

Who uses CD-RW's anymore anyways?


----------



## voyagerfan99

WRXGuy1 said:


> Who uses CD-RW's anymore anyways?



^This.


----------



## strollin

Whatever is cheapest.


----------



## Agent Smith

WRXGuy1 said:


> Who uses CD-RW's anymore anyways?




I do for the car. I create MP3 CDs.


----------



## Geoff

Agent Smith said:


> I do for the car. I create MP3 CDs.


Who uses MP3 CDs still?


----------



## strollin

I've never used CD-RWs, always felt they were pretty useless.

I use CDs and DVDs only to burn an occasional ISO.


----------



## johnb35

strollin said:


> I've never used CD-RWs, always felt they were pretty useless.
> 
> I use CDs and DVDs only to burn an occasional ISO.



I do the same.


----------



## beers

Man, these days it's all about flash storage.


----------



## spirit

To answer the question I buy whatever is cheapest but usually I tend to stick to TDK and Verbatim. TDK are affordable and good quality.

It's quite rare I burn CDs/DVDs now anyway and now that I have a little PC under the telly to play films/video on I guess I won't be burning a Blu-ray again. They were always a little bit of a pain in the arse to burn anyway so I won't miss that really. But now I have about 45 blank TDK Blu-ray discs that I'll never use.


----------



## The VCR King

I use Cd-RWs for car music, and Linux ISOs


----------



## Geoff

The Blue Beast said:


> I use Cd-RWs for car music, and Linux ISOs


Why wouldn't you use CD-Rs for ISOs?


----------



## HackSpoon

Well, in my opinion I say Memorex. But they are Pricey.

Pricey CD's


----------



## Geoff

I really don't care about brands, I've never had bad luck with one particular brand.  Whatever is on sale is what I buy.


----------



## The VCR King

HackSpoon said:


> Well, in my opinion I say Memorex. But they are Pricey.
> 
> Pricey CD's



$20 dollars shipping? That site is fake...


----------

